# See-through Ears



## KONA (Dec 1, 2008)

Kona trying to convince me she really wasn't going to pull the Coo-Coo Clock chains into the next town, just trying to re-set the weights for me...yeah right....bagged.


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

Kona is great! I love when animals do stuff like that. It just makes it more fun to have them as part of the family!:biggrin:


----------

